# Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung



## pITTT (24. Januar 2011)

*Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin kurz davor mir einen neuen Luftkühler für meine neue EVGA GTX 570 zu kaufen, jedoch kann ich mich nicht eindeutig für einen entscheiden.

Zur Auswahl stehen: Thermalright Shaman  --  Prolimatech mk-13  --  Scythe Setsugen 2

Der Kühler sollte maximale Kühlleistung bei minimaler Geräuschentwicklung bringen. Von der Optik gefällt mir der mk-13 am besten (würde ihn mit 2 be quiet Lüftern ausstatten), vom Preis her natürlich der Setsugen. Wobei ich zur Zeit am ehesten zu dem Shaman tendiere, wobei mir hier der Lüfter überhaupt nicht gefällt und auch optisch nicht in mein System passen würde. Ja ich weiß die Optik ist sekundär, ist sie auch, dennoch spielt es eine kleine Rolle  ist leider so

Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Erfahrungen berichten und mir eine klare Kaufempfehlung (mit Begründung  ) für eines der drei Produkte geben.

Vielen Dank!

mfg


----------



## facehugger (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Könnte dir auch noch diesen empfehlen:

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » Alle VGA-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus VGA Cooler

Kühlt meine übertaktete GTX480 fast unhörbar und unter Last wird sie nicht wärmer wie 60°C


----------



## pITTT (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*



facehugger schrieb:


> Könnte dir auch noch diesen empfehlen:
> 
> Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » Alle VGA-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus VGA Cooler




Ja den kenn ich auch, allerdings geht der gar nicht aufgrund der Optik


----------



## facehugger (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*



pITTT schrieb:


> Ja den kenn ich auch, allerdings geht der gar nicht aufgrund der Optik


Ich finde wiederum den Shaman vom Aussehen nicht so gelungen, auch weil er ganze 4! Slots belegt. Aber zum Glück lässt sich ja über Geschmack streiten, zumal du ja eh nicht den ganzen Tag in dein Gehäuse guckst, oder


----------



## pITTT (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Ja 4 Slots ist ein haufen Zeug, gut Platz hätte ich.. Genau Geschmack ist so ne Sache, wie gesagt, der mk-13 würde mir da am besten gefallen und er muss mir gefallen, ich schaue zwar wie du schon sagst nicht den ganzen Tag rein aber wenn ich es tue, dann darf mich nichts stören^^ Vielleicht bin ich da bissel seltsam drauf, aber kann mich nicht gegen wehren


----------



## facehugger (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*



pITTT schrieb:


> Ja 4 Slots ist ein haufen Zeug, gut Platz hätte ich.. Genau Geschmack ist so ne Sache, wie gesagt, der mk-13 würde mir da am besten gefallen und er muss mir gefallen, ich schaue zwar wie du schon sagst nicht den ganzen Tag rein aber wenn ich es tue, dann darf mich nichts stören^^ Vielleicht bin ich da bissel seltsam drauf, aber kann mich nicht gegen wehren


Passt schon, im Endeffekt ist es eh deine Entscheidung... Wir empfehlen hier nur, befohlen wird woanders


----------



## pITTT (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

hehe, genau    aber werde deine Empfehlung auch im Kopf behalten, danke schon mal


----------



## pITTT (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Kann mir zudem jemand sagen ob man diesen Lüfter Be Quiet SilentWings 140 mm USC - Lüfter auf den Shaman montieren kann? Denn die Lüfterklammern verwirren mich etwas...


----------



## mcmarky (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

"Der Kühler sollte maximale Kühlleistung bei minimaler Geräuschentwicklung bringen."

Da gibts eigentlich nur einen, den TR Shaman. Habe den auch in Kombi mit dem VRM-G2 (an GTX570 angepasst). Momentan nix besseres aufm Markt. Sieht an sich doch nicht schlecht aus, finde ich.  Kann ja heute Nachmittag ein paar Bilder laden.

Der BQ-SW 140 kann auch montiert werden, die Lüfterklammern passen zu 120 und 140 Lüftern. Habe bei mir den Alpenföhn WingBoost 140 mit PWM direkt an der Karte angeschlossen. Ist im Idle super silent und unter Last sehr angenehm.


----------



## pITTT (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*



mcmarky schrieb:


> Da gibts eigentlich nur einen, den TR Shaman. Habe den auch in Kombi mit dem VRM-G2 (an GTX570 angepasst). Momentan nix besseres aufm Markt. Sieht an sich doch nicht schlecht aus, finde ich.  Kann ja heute Nachmittag ein paar Bilder laden.



Ja ein paar Bilder wären natürlich super  ist der VRM-G2 denn wirklich notwendig? denn da bin ich nicht sicher ob ich das alles im Gehäuse unterbringe.. und was heißt an 570 angepasst? der G2 ist ja normal glaub für die 480



mcmarky schrieb:


> Der BQ-SW 140 kann auch montiert werden, die Lüfterklammern passen zu 120 und 140 Lüftern. Habe bei mir den Alpenföhn WingBoost 140 mit PWM direkt an der Karte angeschlossen. Ist im Idle super silent und unter Last sehr angenehm.



Das ist schon mal super, denn der Lüfter der drauf ist gefällt mir ja gar nicht. Auch da freue ich mich auf Bilder


----------



## mcmarky (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Das erste Bild zeigt meine evga gtx570 mit den zurecht gebastelten Kühlerchen für die Spawas. Temp-PCB Rückseite unter Last etwa 75-80°C.

Bild 4 zeigt die zus. von mir eingebrachte Bohrung im G2, eigentlich reicht ein Durchmesser von 2mm, bei mir sinds 3mm. Und das Füßchen an der Gegenplatte habe ich abgeflext. Die schmale, minimal hervorstehende Leiste muss, um eine optimale Kühlung der Spawas zu erreichen, allerdings weggeschmiergelt werden. Dann liegt der Kühler optimal auf. Temps nun etwa 60°C.

Ob mans brauch, KA, aber sicherer fühlt man sich schon .

Allerdings biegt die Karte sich doch etwas durch, da muss ich noch etwas nachbessern .

Neue Bilder schaff ich heut nicht mehr...


----------



## pITTT (24. Januar 2011)

Naja schaut doch ganz nett aus, ok die Karte hängt hinten etwas runter  hängt der spawa-kühler eigentlich frei an der Karte?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Sag mal ich habe ja den G2 für meine 580 auch mit der selben Bohrung anpassen müssen, da die 570/580 eigentlich Baugleich sind frage ich mich die ganze Zeit was du an dem G2 noch ab flexen musstest das es passt??


----------



## mcmarky (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Diese Leiste muss fast bis zur anderen Fläche abgefeilt werden. Die kleinen Bauteile neben den größeren Spawas sind nicht eingesenkt. Daher liegt der Kühler fest auf diesen auf, aber nicht auf den größeren. Habe ich deutlich am Wärmeleitpadabdruck gesehen. Zudem hat mich die Temp etwas gewundert, da kaum Besserung im Gegensatz zu den kleinen Kühlkörpern.

Jetzt sind es fast 15°C weniger auf der Rückseite.

Vergleich es mal mit den Wasserkühlern, da ist auch nur EINE ebene Fläche für den Spawas-Bereich vorhanden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Versteh was du meinst das ist aber bei der 480 auch so und eigentlich beabsichtigt. Dieser winzige Höhenunterschied wird aber durch das Wärmeleitpad ausgeglichen das beim G2 bei liegt. Du hast also Paste genommen ist bei SPAWAS eigentlich nicht so gut da sie schon mal 100 Grad erreichen können und da macht ne Paste schon schlap weil dann Stoffe verdunsten können, deswegen nimmt man eigentlich bei VRM's meistens ein Pad. Da die SPAWAS bei dir aber nicht so heiß werden ist es wohl kein Problem.


----------



## Rocksteak (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Du kannst auch einfach den mitgelieferten Lüfter des Shamans auseinander nehmen und dann umlackieren.


----------



## pITTT (24. Januar 2011)

Rocksteak schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst auch einfach den mitgelieferten Lüfter des Shamans auseinander nehmen und dann umlackieren.



Aber den Aufwand, Farbe etc was ich da alles brauch, dann kann ich auch schnell die 20€ für nen schwarzen Lüfter ausgeben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Muss dir aber sagen das es schade ist, der ist selbst bei 1300RPM extrem leise und hat ein Kugellfager also noch dazu extrem langlebig aber wenn dir die 20€ für einen neuen nicht leid tun dann mach das so.


----------



## mcmarky (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

@hulkhardy1

Ne ne, ich hab jeweils ein mitgeliefertes Wärmeleitpad auf die Spawas gepackt. Das Pad gleicht den Unterschied nicht aus. Es ist nur ein Kantenabdruck der Zweierreihen zu sehen gewesen. Wenn man bspw. einen Kühler nimmt und über die Spawas gleitet, merkt man sogar, dass die kleinen Bauteile sogar minimal erhaben sind. 

Auf der 480er sind wohl die gleichen Bauteile verwendet worden...

Bei mir ging auf jeden Fall die Temperatur der Rückseite mächtig nach unten. Zudem verbiegt sich das PCB nun nicht mehr so stark. Ich mach morgen mal paar Bilder.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Seltsam aber ich werde später mal meine Graka nachher noch mal ausbauen und den G2 noch mal ab nehmen, weil das lässt mir jetzt keine Ruhe!


----------



## pITTT (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Muss dir aber sagen das es schade ist, der ist selbst bei 1300RPM extrem leise und hat ein Kugellfager also noch dazu extrem langlebig aber wenn dir die 20€ für einen neuen nicht leid tun dann mach das so.



Aha, ok, ja also denke erstmal werd ich den auch drauf lassen, aber wie gesagt, die Farbe ist echt übel 
Ja und der Lüfter ist besser und leiser als der be quit silent Wings 1400mm?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Es gibt echt nicht viele die besser sind, den der Silent Wing ist wirklich hervorragend aber er ist zumindest gleichwertig wenn nicht sogar besser nach meinem Empfinden.


----------



## pITTT (24. Januar 2011)

Welcher ist besser nach deinem Empfinden? Der Silent Wing?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Ne ich mein den TY-140 von Thermalright!


----------



## oxoViperoxo (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Muss man die Grundplatte bei allen Kühlern entfernen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Also beim Shaman auf jeden Fall, hier gibts aber noch einer der hat auch den G2 von der 480 mit ner Bohrung so modifiziert das er auf die 570 passt, das wäre der Grundplatte vor zu ziehen. Beim Accelero plus kann die Platte glaub ich dran bleiben.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Mich würde es in Bezug auf den MK-13 interessieren, denn dieser ist meines Erachtens nach der schönste Kühler. Aber das durchbiegen der Karte macht alles kaputt . Deswegen die Frage.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Hatte das gleiche Problem mit dem Shaman wenn du die Schrauben voll angezogen hast da bog sich das ganz PCB ziemlich durch. Ich habe mir damit geholfen das ich vier Hardgummie Ringe die nur ein winziges Loch in der Mitte haben aber dafür einen sehr dicken Rand haben unter die Rückplatte gelegt habe. So das der Druckpunkt mehr unter der GPU lag und nicht mehr dirkekt unter den Befestigungsschrauben, das hat das Durchbiegen verhindert. Theoretisch kannst du natürlich die original Platte so bearbeiten, um die GPU herum, das du den MK-13 richtig befestigen kannst. Dazu wirst du aber einen Dremel brauchen mit ner kleinen Schleif und Flex Scheibe. Das Gewicht der Kühlers kann man am besten stabilisieren wenn man am hinteren Schraubenloch der Platine einen Nylonfaden befestigt und ihn irgend wo oben am Gehäuse anbringt, das fängt das Gewicht des schweren Kühlers recht gut ab und die Graka bleibt schön gerade. Habe eine ganze Nacht für die Bastellei gebraucht samt der Anpassung des G2.


----------



## IsamuKatsumi (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Ich habe noch eine allgemeine Frage

Normalerweise wird ja die Luft durch den Referenzkühler angesaugt und dann hinten durch die Lüftungsschlitze ausgeblasen. Wenn ich jetzt den Shaman drauf mache wird ja nurnoch die Luft vom Kühler angesaugt und direkt ins Gehäuseunterteil geblasen, auf mein Netzteil. Dort staut sich doch die Luft ganz schön, oder nicht? ALso wenn ich da unten im Gehäuseboden keinen Lüfter habe.. Ist das nicht eher suboptimal?

Und außerdem, wenn man einen Lüfter hat der nach unten abbläst macht ja ein Luftstrom vom Gehäuseboden zum Deckel gar keinen Sinn, die Luftmassen würden ja gegeneinander arbeiten oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Der Shaman bläst von unten nach oben also wenn dein NT unten sitzt hast du kein Problem. Da er ja in Richtung CPU Kühler bläst und kann nur sein das die CPU ein paar Grad heißer wird. Welches Gehäuse hast du denn und was für ein CPU Kühler.


----------



## IsamuKatsumi (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

D.h. er drückt die kühle Luft gegen die Grafikkarte? hm.. hab ich nicht vermutet

Ich hab nen Midgard und einen Mugen 2.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Ja genau er bläst auf die Graka. Na gut der Mugen ist sehr gut und wenn du hinter dem Mugen  noch einen guten Gehäuselüfter hast der die heiße Luft raus bläst dann dürftest du kein Problem haben.


----------



## mcmarky (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

So hier nun die Bilder von meinem "Mod". 

Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man nur die Kanten der großen Spawas abgedrückt. Dann die abgefeilte Leiste und der neue Abdruck. Die Temps sind auch ordentlich um 15°C gesunken. Die beiden Heatpipes habe ich auch wieder "zurechtgebogen". Aber ein bissl hängt die Karte noch durch, werd mal einen Zwirn durchziehen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Cool danke für die sehr guten Bilden. Ja die Karte hängt ein wenig durch ist bei mir auch so aber mit einem Nylon Faden kann man das gut beheben. Jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst mit dem Abdruck, ich muss das mal bei meine Graka kontrollieren aber so viel ich weiß ist bei mir so wie bei dir. Was schon seltsam ist warum TR das so gemacht hat da die 5707580 und die 480 so gut wie  Baugleich sind besonders hinten an den SPAWAS.


----------



## johny (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Habe einfach ein etwas dickeres Wärmeleitpad von Phobya genommen. Habe den G2 mal demontiert und auf dem Pad ist ein 1zu1 negativabdruck von allen! SpaWas. Man kann sogar auf dem Pad die Schrift (spiegelverkehrt) lesesn. Habe nach ca. 90 Crysis Loops den G2 mal angefasst und der war richtig warm. Habe leider kein Thermometer um das zu Messen...
Lasse nun den 80x80-Lüfter etwas schneller drehen - mal sehen ob der G2 etwas kühler wird....aber ohne Thermometer werde ich es nicht so recht feststellen können.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Also ich habe heute Nacht mich auch dazu entschlossen den Grad der hoch steht ab zu schmirgeln. Ist eigentlich keine große Sache, da es ja Allu ist und es ein sehr weiches Metall ist. Mit feinem Sandpapier habe ich vielleicht 20 Minuten gebraucht, habe zwar auch kein Thermometer um das Ergebnis zu überprüfen aber alleine schon das sich das PCB jetzt hinten nicht mehr durch biegt war ein Erfolg. Als ich auf die Kühlplatte des G2 gelangt habe die direkt auf den SPAWAS ist, habe ich schon festgestellt das der Kühler jetzt richtig heiß wird also nimm er jetzt besser die Hitze auf. Was ich damit sagen will, es war die Mühe wert. @johny aber das mit dem dickeren Pad ist auch keine schlechte Idee!


----------



## pITTT (28. Januar 2011)

Also dadurch, dass der G2 ja durch das Tuning von euch, nun richtig Hitze bekommt, nehme ich an ihr empfiehlt auf jeden Fall den G2 zu dem shaman dazu zu holen?!?! Und die Karte verbiegt sich nun gar nicht mehr oder brauch man noch nen Zwirn damit sie gerade bleibt?

Ach ja und wäre super, wenn ihr mir kurz auflisten könntet welches zusätzliche Handwerkszeugs bzw. Material ich brauch um den G2 so zu tunen wie ihr das gemacht habt damit er richtig passt...

Danke


----------



## johny (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Die Karte ist ziehmlich schwer. Der Shaman und der G2 wiegen ganz schön! Die Verbiegung der PCB, die oben beschrieben wurde, kam durch dass Anziehen der Schrauben des G2.
Wenn die Karte eingebaut ist, kommt eine ganz andere Art der Verbiegung - die Karte steht nicht mehr im Lot zum MoBo!
Ich empfehle sie anzubinden! Ich habe einfach eine große Schleife aus einer Angelschnurr gemacht, einen Kabelbinder durch und am Gehäuse oben befestigt. So kann man die Karte allein Ein - und Ausbauen....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Jep genau habe die Karte auch hinten durch das eine Schraubenloch fest gebunden! @piTTT du brauchst nur einen kleinen Bohrer für das zusätzliche Loch das du durch den G2 bohren musst und etwas feines Sandpapier um den Grad zu glätten oder du machst es wie @johny und nimmst ein dickeres Wärmeleitpad das die Unebenheit ausgleicht. Das wars eigentlich schon und lohnen tut es sich auf jedenfalls, besonders wenn du übertakten willst da die SPAWAS doch dann recht heiß werden.


----------



## pITTT (29. Januar 2011)

Ok super, dank euch.. Übertaktet ist meine Karte schon, deswegen wollte ich das so genau wissen, da ich mir demnächst den shaman zulege.. Ich hatte nur gehofft dass evt die ?mitgelieferten? Spawa kühler zum aufkleben ausreichen würden, da ich dieses G2 Teil an der Grafikkarte dran nicht gar so hübsch finde


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Also laut Thermalright Support würde es bei der 5** Serie sogar ausreichen die VRM's vom Lüfter nur anblasen zu lassen, angeblich bräuchte man nicht mal diese kleinen Allu Blöcke drauf kleben aber sicher ist sicher dachte ich mir und hab halt den G2 drauf gemacht.


----------



## pITTT (29. Januar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Also laut Thermalright Support würde es bei der 5** Serie sogar ausreichen die VRM's vom Lüfter nur anblasen zu lassen, angeblich bräuchte man nicht mal diese kleinen Allu Blöcke drauf kleben aber sicher ist sicher dachte ich mir und hab halt den G2 drauf gemacht.



Aha ok.. Tja, muss ich mir überlegen, bin halt auch eher ein sicher ist sicher Typ  zumal es bei caseking das Kit mit beiden teilen gibt zum Vorzugspreis , mmmmhhh

Zudem sagst du ja dass er jetzt richtig warm-heiß wird der G2, dh. Ja dass er seinen Zweck mehr als erfüllt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Auf jedenfalls, am Anfang hatte ich auch nur diese kleinen Allublöcke drauf und das reicht wohl. Aber wenn du übertakten willst oder du willst es so wie ich besonders gut machen, weil kühle ist halt immer besser, dann solltest du dir die Arbeit machen und den G2 drauf packen.


----------



## johny (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine GTX580 in Verbindung mit dem Shaman UND dem G2 sich um ca. 5°C mehr erwärmt. Habe ausführlich getestet, die PCIe Slots getauscht...nichts gebracht...5°C mehr als ohne den G2 
Verbogen habe ich auch nichts....

Ich kann es mir nur wie folgt erklären:

Der Kühlkörper des Shamans ist sehr nah am Kühlerboden des G2! Zwischen den Rippen des Shamans und dem Boden des G2's sind max. 1,5mm Spiel.
Könnte es sein, dass der G2 den Shaman etwas aufheizt 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Könnte sein, ich habe den Shaman mehr in der Waagrechten und lass von hinten, so wie du, ein 120mm Lüfter über die Karte blasen. Also bei mir sind die Temps absolut gleich geblieben nach Einbau des G2. Oder der G2 sitzt bei dir nicht richtig und das PCB heizt sich jetzt mehr auf, wenn es dir nicht zu blöd ist dann schmirgle halt auch den Grad ab. Dauert mit Sandpapier 15Minuten aber hab keine Ahnung ob es wirklich daran liegt. Der G2 und der Shaman berühren sich bei dir ja fast, ich denke auch das der G2 bei dir den Shaman aufheizt.


----------



## mcmarky (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Also, wenn du dir meine bereits geposteten Bilder ansiehst, bei mir verläuft der Shaman fast parallel zur Karte. Ich konnte sogar die Muttern des G2 komplett verschrauben, sodass zwischen diesen und dem Shaman noch 1mm Platz ist. Habe bisher keine Temperaturdifferenz bei der GPU feststellen können.

Evtl. liegt der Shaman-Boden nicht optimal beim Festziehen der Shaman-Muttern auf dem Heatspreader auf, wenn u.U. der Shaman bei der liegenden Montage auf dem G2 aufsetzt.

Beim Entfernen des Shaman sieht man bei mir deutlich, dass die Paste in der Mitte des HS am dünnsten ist.


----------



## johny (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Bei mir ist alles ordungsgemäß montiert...daran liegt es nicht!

Meint ihr ich kann den Shaman (sprich die Heatpipes) einfach so verbiegen? Geht da nicht kapput?...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Nö habe ich auch gemacht als ich den G2 noch mal runter hatte um den Grad ab zu feilen. Einfach an der Platte wo er auf der GPU sitzt fest halten und den Kühler noch oben ziehen. Keine Angst der Shaman ist äußerst stabil da kann nix brechen. Musst ihn nicht mal dazu abbauen, habe ich auch nicht.


----------



## micky23 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Wenn es nur 1-3 mm sind ja. Am besten aber mit erwärmten Heatpipes.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Das ist Kupfer das ist sehr weich da brauchst du nix zu erwärmen.


----------



## mcmarky (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Würde aber sicherheitshalber den Shaman zum Verbiegen abmontieren... GTX580 ist ja net gerade billig.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Ich war dazu zu faul als ich den G2 ab hatte aber wenn du den Shaman an der Grundplatte hältst hat es ja keinen Einfluss auf das PCB wenn du ihn biegst.


----------



## johny (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Ok werd ich mal versuchen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Na dann viel Glück. Bin selber mal darauf gespannt ob es daher kommt das bei dir die Temps um 5 Grad rauf sind.


----------



## johny (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

LOL - je nach Übertaktungsgrad 4-10°C weniger !!!! Bei 850MHz 10°C unterschied 

Am besten wäre es wahrscheinlich wenn er senkrecht zur Karte stehen würde


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Ich habe ihn auch ein ganzes Stück zurück gebogen aber eher unabsichtlich da ich die Schauben des G2 anbringen musste und irgendwie mit den Fingern unter den Shaman kommen musst.


----------



## johny (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Also die Temps sind einfach der Hammer. Habe gestern BFBC2V auf 1920x1200-full-16AF-16xQ gespielt. 900MHz 1.15V - mit max. 62°C HAMMER .
Heute werden es noch weniger^^. Schade nur, dass ich so ne lahme Krücke habe....1000MHz sind mit dem Shaman+G2 kein Problem (wegen den Temps) solange man eine gute GPU erwischt hat...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Also bei mir ist defensive bei 1.15V und 940MHz GPU Takt Schluss aber die Temps bleiben beim Heaven Bench bei ca.62 Grad.


----------



## pITTT (4. Februar 2011)

Huuu bin ich aufgeregt.. Hab heute meinen shaman bei alternate geordert und sollte morgen noch eintreffen  allerdings erstmal ohne den G2.. Werd das erstmal so versuchen.. Hab ja ne EVGA, wenn was passieren sollte hab ich ja ne gute Garantie


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Eigentlich reichen ja die kleinen Allu Blöcke die dabei sind, hab die Graka ja auch ne Weile mit den Dingern betrieben und hatte so gut wie keine Probleme. Super Entscheidung mit dem Shaman, gibt momentan nix besseres auf dem Markt!


----------



## pITTT (5. Februar 2011)

Ja denke da hab ich nen guten Kauf gemacht  aber was heißt so gut wie ? Hattest du Probleme irgendwann?


----------



## pITTT (5. Februar 2011)

Da hab ich noch ne Frage bezüglich der Montage, ist es notwendig oder ratsam zb ArcticClean zur Reinigung vorher zu benutzen oder geht das auch so ohne Probleme?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Also Probleme hatte ich in dem Sinne nicht, nur neben den SPAWAS sind noch mal so ganz kleine Bauteile habe jetzt keine Ahnung in wie fehrn die was mit den VRM's zu tun haben, die konnte ich nicht bekleben. Laut Thermalright Support wäre es angeblich nicht mal nötig die SPAWAS mit diesen Allu Blöcken zu bekleben da sie direkt vom 140mm Lüfter angeblasen werden und das völlig ausreichen würde. Aber besser ist es du klebst sie drauf! Also ich habe die GPU und die VRam und SPAWAS mit Alkohol sauber gemacht damit die selbstklebenden Allu Kühler besser halten, denn wenn da ein wenig Dreck, Fingerabdrücke oder Staub drauf ist halten die kleinen Kühler nicht mehr so gut.


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Ich hatte nie Probleme. Selbst als ich zum Test ma meine 470 bis zum Anschlag übertaktet hab, waren die Spawas OK. Ohne was draufzupappen. Das war aber nur für ca. nen Tag. Der Kühler blässt da direkt drauf und alles sollte OK sein. Dazu kommt noch, dass mein Gehäuse halt gut kühlt. Ich hab aber, mangels OC-Bedarf, die Karte wieder @ Stock gesetzt. Angst um die Spawas hatte ich mit der Kühlung nie! Und die 570 sollte doch von Haus aus auch ein bissel kühler sein, als die good old 470...


----------



## pITTT (6. Februar 2011)

So heute wird das gute Ding verbaut  kann ich eigentlich den Lüfter an der 570 anschließen? Passt der pinstecker? Denn ich wûrde gern den Lüfter weiterhin manuell über den Afterburner einstellen


----------



## johny (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Er passt nicht, du brauchst einen Adapter!

Entweder warten und in DE kaufen:
Aquatuning -Your watercooling and modding distributor - Gelid VGA PWM Adapter 81122

Oder aus China bestellen! Meiner war nach 4-5Tagen da!!!
GELID PWM Socket Fan Adaptor Display Graphic VGA Card bei eBay.de: Fans, Heatsinks Cooling (endet 17.02.11 12:42:37 MEZ)
Es handelt sich mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit um Original-Ware!

Habe mit Hilfe eines PWM Y_Kabels den Lüfter meines TR G2 an die Karte gehängt - jetzt höhrt man garnichts mehr im idle! Beim zocken habe ich IMMER Boxen/Headset an, da hört man erst recht nichts


----------



## pITTT (6. Februar 2011)

Ja oder ist es eh sinnvoller den pwm Lüfter mit dem Board zu verbinden? Blick da nicht ganz durch


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Also ich habe den Lüfter vom Shaman immer voll laufen und höre den so gut wie gar nicht. Ja klar kannst ihn ans Board anschließen ist kein Problem oder du machst es wie@johnny.


----------



## pITTT (6. Februar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe den Lüfter vom Shaman immer voll laufen und höre den so gut wie gar nicht. Ja klar kannst ihn ans Board anschließen ist kein Problem oder du machst es wie@johnny.



Also du hast ihn am Board und voll laufen, hab ich das richtig verstanden? Also wenn man ihn nicht hört mach ich das auch so


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Jap habe ihn auf den vollen 1300RPM laufen und habe nur ein ganz leichtes Rauschen. Der TY-140 ist einer der besten Lüfter die ich jemals hatte, da hat Thermalright echt mal was tolles bei gelegt!!


----------



## pITTT (6. Februar 2011)

Fein  dann werd ich das auch erstmal so handhaben


----------



## Seabound (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Lüfter vom Shaman immer voll laufen und höre den so gut wie gar nicht. Ja klar kannst ihn ans Board anschließen ist kein Problem oder du machst es wie@johnny.



Bei mir isses genauso. Volle Pulle. Das Gehäuse bei mir is ein bissel "lauter". Will heisen, ich hör minimal die 3 180mm Lüfter vom Gehäuse. Der TY geht darin unter.


Übrigens gibts hier im Forum auch irgendwo ne Anleitung, wie man den Lüfter direkt an die Karte anschließen kann, ohne Adapter. Man muss einen der Pins an der Karte umbiegen, dann passts. Kannste ja mal suchen, wenn du Lust hast, oder einer der anderen hier kennt den Link...


----------



## pITTT (7. Februar 2011)

Gerade den shaman am verbauen.. Wie fest sollte ich denn die schrauben anziehen? Soll das Gewinde oben wieder raus kommen?


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

So fest wies geht. So dass der nicht mehr wackelt. Die Schrauben verkannten leicht, wenn man die zur Befestigung in den Kühler dreht. Die Bohrlöcher waren bei mir nicht richtig entgratet. Paar ma rein und rausdrehen hat das beseitigt. Dann soweit rein wir nur geht. Bei mir sitzt er bombenfest und die Kühlleistung ist auch bombe. Die Schrauben an der Backplate hab ich auch zugehauen bis nix mehr geht. Wollte die die Woche noch ma nachziehen. Die haben sich aber keine Millimeter bewegt.


----------



## sfc (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Ich meine mich zu entsinnen, dass jemand den Zalman Dingenskirchen auf die Karte bekommen haben will, ohne die Orignalkühler für Speicher und Spannungswandler entfernen zu müssen. Weiß jemand da was genaues?


----------



## pITTT (7. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> So fest wies geht. So dass der nicht mehr wackelt. Die Schrauben verkannten leicht, wenn man die zur Befestigung in den Kühler dreht. Die Bohrlöcher waren bei mir nicht richtig entgratet. Paar ma rein und rausdrehen hat das beseitigt. Dann soweit rein wir nur geht. Bei mir sitzt er bombenfest und die Kühlleistung ist auch bombe. Die Schrauben an der Backplate hab ich auch zugehauen bis nix mehr geht. Wollte die die Woche noch ma nachziehen. Die haben sich aber keine Millimeter bewegt.



Also wenn ich die schrauben auf der backplate so fest wie es geht drehe, dann verbiegt sich die Platine doch schon etwas.. Is das normal?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Jo die verzieht sich etwas, ich habe kleine Gummi Stücke von einem dicken Dichtungsring unter die Backlplatte geschoben damit der Druckpunkt weiter unter der GPU liegt. Wenn der Druckpunkt unter den Befestigungsschrauben liegt verzieht sich das PSB etwas.


----------



## mcmarky (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Ich habe die Muttern mit der Hand soweit angezogen bis sich das PCB minimal durchbog. Hab es nicht bombenfest geschraubt, da mir 0,5°C mehr oder weniger egal sind.... die Karte ist ja auch net gerade billig.


----------



## pITTT (8. Februar 2011)

mcmarky schrieb:


> Ich habe die Muttern mit der Hand soweit angezogen bis sich das PCB minimal durchbog. Hab es nicht bombenfest geschraubt, da mir 0,5°C mehr oder weniger egal sind.... die Karte ist ja auch net gerade billig.



Ja so hab ich es auch gemacht.. sonst biegt sich mir das Ding einfach zu viel durch.. ich mein, ich hab im idle nun 28°C statt 38°C und unter Last (gputool) max 55°C bei 800/1960 @ 0,975V .. ich denke da kann man nicht meckern.. aber vielleicht werde ich mal noch den Tip von hulk versuchen, dann bleibt sie vielleicht komplett gerade 

Aber ich denke ich werde mir auch noch nen G2 bestellen, die Bastelei mit den Alublöcken auf den Spawas ist wirklich nicht das Wahre, zumal sie nicht wirklich zu 100% press drauf sitzen.. ich hoffe ja die ganze Zeit, dass sie einen für die 570 raus bringen und ich mir die Bastelei mit dem G2 ersparen kann


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Beim Shaman sind doch so Gummieunterlegdinger dabei. Die haben sich bissel plattgedrückt beim Zuschrauben. Aber die Karte ist gerade. So wie bei Hulk beschrieben.


----------



## pITTT (8. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Shaman sind doch so Gummieunterlegdinger dabei. Die haben sich bissel plattgedrückt beim Zuschrauben. Aber die Karte ist gerade. So wie bei Hulk beschrieben.



Meine nicht  nein hulk hat so wie ich es verstanden habe noch zusätzliche gummiringe unter der backplate verteilt damit sich der anpressdruck besser verteilt und nicht nur an den 4 Punkten wo die schrauben sind


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Ja genau so hab ich es gemacht und selbst als ich jetzt die vier Schrauben mit einer Zange angezogen habe, hat sich das PCB nicht verzogen. Mit G2 ist schon ne Bastellei aber es lohnt sich, du musst eine Schraubenstange abzwicken. Ein Loch in den G2 bohren  um die abgezwickte Stange an einer anderen Stelle zu befestigen und einen kleinen Grad mit Sandpapier abschmirgeln. Alles im allen eine Stunde Arbeit schätze ich.


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Moment, ich klettere mal grad kurz unter den Schreibtisch.........


Nö, da is auch nix schief. Ich habe aber beim Versuch, die Schrauben nochma nachzuziehen, festgestellt, ohne Zange bekomm ich die Verschraubung von der Backplate nich mehr auf. :o) Zusätzlich Gummi unterzulegen is trotzdem natürlich ne supie Idee!


----------



## pITTT (8. Februar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau so hab ich es gemacht und selbst als ich jetzt die vier Schrauben mit einer Zange angezogen habe, hat sich das PCB nicht verzogen. Mit G2 ist schon ne Bastellei aber es lohnt sich, du musst eine Schraubenstange abzwicken. Ein Loch in den G2 bohren  um die abgezwickte Stange an einer anderen Stelle zu befestigen und einen kleinen Grad mit Sandpapier abschmirgeln. Alles im allen eine Stunde Arbeit schätze ich.



Und wie hast du die abgezwickte Stange wieder befestigt? Mit welchem Bohrer hast du das denn gemacht und welche Größe?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Du musst an der Stange die Basis dran lassen dann liegt sie auf der selben Weiße auf dem PCB auf wie die anderen auf der Backplatte. Bohre musst du ein 2.5 Bohrer benutzen. Bei der GTX 480 sind die VRM's leider nicht gleich hoch, bei der 570/580 aber schon, daher musst du noch kein kleine Erhöhung weg schleifen aber das geht recht einfach da Allu ein recht weiches Metall ist. @johny hat irgentwo ein paar Bilder gepostet wie er es gemacht hat, dann wird es deutlicher.


----------



## pITTT (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

ok, danke schon mal, werd mir dann das Teil mal die Tage bestellen und schauen ob ich es dran bekomme.. hast du es dann nur mit 3 Schrauben befestigt oder wie?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Ne mit allen vier Schrauben, also die drei an der Backplatte und die eine die ich ja abgetrennt hatt habe ich ja auch noch mit befestigt.


----------



## pITTT (8. Februar 2011)

Kann mir jemand erklären wieso meine 570 plötzlich 10 Grad mehr im idle hat? Heute Mittag waren es 28 jetzt sind es 38, wie ohne shaman ???


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Schau mal mit dem GPU Tool ob sie sich überhaupt runter taktet.


----------



## pITTT (8. Februar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal mit dem GPU Tool ob sie sich überhaupt runter taktet.



Nee schaut nicht so aus

Edit, Fehler gefunden


----------



## pITTT (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Kleine Frage, seit ich den Shaman drauf hab, funktioniert SpeedFan bei mri nicht mehr, der bleibt bei der Detection bei nVidia hängen und nichts geht mehr.. jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## mcmarky (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Hast du einen Lüfter an die GTX570 angeschlossen? Wenn nicht versuch doch den Originallüfter anzuschließen... vielleich stört Speedfan sich ja daran...


----------



## pITTT (10. Februar 2011)

mcmarky schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du einen Lüfter an die GTX570 angeschlossen? Wenn nicht versuch doch den Originallüfter anzuschließen... vielleich stört Speedfan sich ja daran...



Ja wie gesagt, ich den shaman inkl dessen Lüfter drauf, aber ans mobo angeschlossen..


----------



## mcmarky (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Versuchs mit dem Anschluss des Originallüfters, so dass Speedfan ein Drehzahlsignal bekommt. Wenns dann geht, weißte worans liegt. Oder mal Neuinstall von Speedfan, evtl die neuste Version 4.42.


----------



## pITTT (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Hab ich alles schon versucht, außer den Originallüfter dran zu machen.. muss ich dann mal machen, der stört mit sicherheit daran dass er kein Signal bekommt.. kann man denn den Lüfter auf der Karte deaktivieren? hast du zufällig auch speedfan laufen?


----------



## mcmarky (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Ich nutze auch Speedfan, allerdings nur für den CPU- und den System-Lüfter. Der Grafikkartenlüfter ist bei mir direkt mit dem Adapterkabel vom EKL Heidi an die Karte angeschlossen und wird so mit dem Afterburner geregelt.

Versuch doch mal verschiedene Versionen von Speedfan, ich nutze die 4.40. Die läuft bei mir am besten und startet am schnellsten.


----------



## pITTT (10. Februar 2011)

mcmarky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nutze auch Speedfan, allerdings nur für den CPU- und den System-Lüfter. Der Grafikkartenlüfter ist bei mir direkt mit dem Adapterkabel vom EKL Heidi an die Karte angeschlossen und wird so mit dem Afterburner geregelt.
> 
> Versuch doch mal verschiedene Versionen von Speedfan, ich nutze die 4.40. Die läuft bei mir am besten und startet am schnellsten.



Ja gut wenn du den Lüfter an der Karte hast ist klar, dann liegt es bestimmt daran dass ich keinen an der Karte dran hab und er kein Signal bekommt.. Wenn ich dann speedfan starte bleibt mein sYstem hängen.. Schade


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Hat dein Lüfter denn auch ein 3 Pin Kabel (Ja es gab mal Lüffis mit nur 2 Pins )?
Wenn ja dann müsste es eig. gehen wenn du ihn direkt an den Port der Graka anschließt.


----------



## pITTT (10. Februar 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Hat dein Lüfter denn auch ein 3 Pin Kabel (Ja es gab mal Lüffis mit nur 2 Pins )?
> Wenn ja dann müsste es eig. gehen wenn du ihn direkt an den Port der Graka anschließt.



Nee der Ty passt da definitiv nicht drauf, brauch man nen Adapter


----------



## pITTT (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

So hab nun auch den VRM G2 bestellt.. mal gespannt auf die Bastelei


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Wie gesagt ein wenig Bohren, Schleifen und was abtrennen. Wenn du ein wenig Geschick hast ist es in einer Stunde geschehen.


----------



## pITTT (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Gut mit dem Bohren und Abschleifen, mach ich mir keine Gedanken.. nur mit dem Abtrennen des einen Stiftes bin ich noch nicht im klaren.. weiß nicht ob ich da eine geeignete Zange habe..


----------



## mcmarky (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Dazu brauchst du ne kleine Metallsäge, Flex oder nen kleinen Dremel mit Flex.


----------



## pITTT (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*



mcmarky schrieb:


> Dazu brauchst du ne kleine Metallsäge, Flex oder nen kleinen Dremel mit Flex.



Flex hab ich nicht, villeicht ein kumpel von mir.. ne kleine Metallsäge hab ich, werd mir das dann mal anschauen wenn ich das Teil vor mir hab..


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Also ich habe mit einer Übersetzungszange das ganze Eck wo der Schraubenstift drauf ist abgezwickt. Sägen geht natürlich auch.


----------



## Kazoonga (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*



pITTT schrieb:


> Flex hab ich nicht, villeicht ein kumpel von mir.. ne kleine Metallsäge hab ich, werd mir das dann mal anschauen wenn ich das Teil vor mir hab..



Ich hab' ne flex mit 'ner 300er Scheibe, damit werden wir das schon schaffen


----------



## pITTT (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*



Kazoonga schrieb:


> Ich hab' ne flex mit 'ner 300er Scheibe, damit werden wir das schon schaffen



Sauber


----------



## Kazoonga (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

*****


----------



## pITTT (13. Februar 2011)

So der G2 ist mit Erfolg montiert  vielen dank für eure kompetente Hilfe  allerdings hab ich den G2 mit einer Feile bearbeitet, ging schneller und besser und anschließend mit 1000er Papier nachgeschliffen


----------



## mcmarky (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Freut mich! Mit einer Feile bleibt die Fläche dann auch recht plan.


----------



## pITTT (13. Februar 2011)

Eben genau deswegen hab ich ne Feile genommen, da ich nur mit Papier die Fläche wohl nicht so plan bekommen hätte.. Aber so ist jetzt echt Top.. Werde später wenn ich Zeit finde auch mal paar Bilder reinstellen


----------



## sfc (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Ich habe mir jetzt den Accelero Extreme bestellt, da mir der Peter doch zu teuer kommt. Auch, weil ich dann wegen des Platzbedarfes meine Soundkarte in die Tonne treten müsste. Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich den Kühlerwechsel und die Temperaturen inklusive OC dokumentieren und hier als Review einstellen. Ka, ob es das in der Kombination hier schon gibt. Finden tue ich auf Anhieb grad keine.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

He hier sind fast alle Hardware Freaks und wir lieben Review's aller Arte also nur her damit.


----------



## sfc (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Na gut. Er wird vermutlich morgen bei mir eintreffen. Bericht gibt es aber erst allerfrühestens Sonntag. Habe noch bis Freitag Prüfungsphase


----------



## Rurdo (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

juhu juhu ich hab nähmlich auch ne 570er und hab mir auch nen AC extreme bestellt! bitte Video!!!


----------



## sfc (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Puh, dann muss ich mir ja extra ne Videokamera ausleihen und viele Amateurshandgriffe wegschneiden  Mal gucken, was sich da machen lässt^^


----------



## meratheus (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

@ hulkhardy1

ich habe die Modification meiner GTX 570 heute abgeschlossen Peter & TR G2. Ich habe meiner GeForce noch ihre Grundplatte dazu gegönnt, damit das PCB nich so durchhängt. Wenn es dich und euch anderen natürlich auch interessiert, dann *klickt meine Signatur an*    Viel Spaß!

MfG meratheus


----------



## oxoViperoxo (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Hey meratheus 

hast du mal nen paar Temperatur Werte von deiner 570 mit dem Peter? So ab 1.1V würde mich sehr interessieren  Natürlich GPU-Tool-Werte, was sonst


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Warum hast du drei Schraubenstifte vom G2 entfehrnt? Weil eigentlich ist es ja nur eine die man entfernen muss. Aber sonst sieht der G2 mit dem Peter super aus finde ich, das was ordentlich was her!


----------



## meratheus (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

*@oxoViperoxo*

Die GTX570 liegt hier noch auf dem Tisch. Habe es bisher noch nicht einmal geschafft den Pixelbeschleuniger in das System zu installieren. Ich denke aber spätestens am Wochenende kann ich die Kühlung testen und brauchbare Werte liefern. Eines vorab. Getestet wird mit GPUTool  , VID 1.1V und unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen 2x 120mm BeQuiet SilentWings UCS. Ich glaube ich benötige ein neues Case  (Corsair 600T/650D gefallen mir sehr gut).

*@hulkhardy1*

Mir persönlich misfiel aus optischen Gründen der Gedanke dieses Blech an der PCB-Rückseite zu installieren. Hinzu kam, daß auf Grund der Anzahl der Spannungswandler die Installation des untersten Bolzen nicht wotwendig ist. Somit ist auch die PCB-Rückseite frei, um später im Cooling Performance Test mit dem IF-Thermometer die Werte ermitteln zu können.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Klingt gut. Fals die ein Raven 2 Evolution auch gefällt, ich habe noch einen 2 Woche alten hier rumstehen.


----------



## meratheus (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Danke für das Angebot, aber es wird ein Corsair Case 

Ich habe heute die GTX570 verbaut. Ich sage dir, das war eine enge Geschichte. Mußt dir mal die Bilder in meiner Signatur ansehen  

Die BeQuiet Lüfter drehten mit 1500 rpm und 900/1950 bei 1.1V waren eingestellt.
GPU 63 Grad Celcius
Spawas (die 4 Stück, die am weitesten von den 2 Heatpipes entfernt sind) 84 Grad Celcius passiv gekühlt.

MfG meratheus


----------



## oxoViperoxo (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

63° Klingt sehr gut 

Dann besorge ich mir das Ding auch 

Und jo, sieht eng aus. Und du brauchst dringend ein neues Case. Das ist schon ziemlich hässlich


----------



## meratheus (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

von innen nicht der Brüller, von außen gefällt es mir immer noch sehr gut.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Also ich hab einen kleinen 80mm Lüfter auf den G2 gemacht, sind ja zwei Klammern dabei und das bringt noch mal was für die SPAWAS besonders wenn du die Spannung erhöhst.


----------



## meratheus (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

84 Grad passiv ist schon beachtlich. Ich habe heute BeQuiet SilentWings USC 80x80 bestellt. Anfang nächster Woche teste ich dann noch mit einem Lüfter.


----------



## pITTT (12. September 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Hey Leute.. hab ein Problem.. und zwar wird meine GTX570 plötzlich sehr heiß, trotz Shaman und G2.. d.h. sie wird unter Volllast bei stock Werten 90-92 Grad Celsius heiß, da stimmt doch was nicht oder? Zu Beginn waren es knapp 60 Grad und sie war gut übertaktet.. Kann mir da jemand vielleicht weiter helfen das Problem einzugrenzen?!


----------



## Ch3fk0ch (12. September 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Hey,

ich kann dir da eigentlich nur den EKL Peter und den bereits gennanten Arctic Accelero Xtreme Plus ans Herz legen.
Wegen der Optik, ich finde den Arctic Accelero Xtreme Plus, den Thermalright Shaman, Prolimatech, sowie den EKL Peter schön , einzig der Zalman VF3000 ist mir etwas zu sehr auf "cool" gemacht, jedoch auch ein guter Kühler!
Aber wie bereits gesagt, es sind nur Meinungen und Vorschläge 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## pITTT (12. September 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

Danke für die Antwort, aber ich hab ja den Shaman drauf     würde nur gerne herausfinden ob der Kühler nen Defekt hat oder die Grafikkarte oder gar etwas anderes der Grund für die plötzlich sehr hohen Temperaturen ist ?!
Im idle hat die Graka ne Temp von 32-34°C, was ja normal gut ist, nur unter Volllast geht die Temp auf über 90°C hoch, was zu Beginn eben nicht der Fall war...

Setze ich die Grafikkarte unter Last vernehme ich so eine Art rythmischen Zischen aus Richtung Grafikkarte.. keine Ahnung ob das auf nen Defekt hin deutet


----------



## Furion (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

hast du vielleicht dein Gehäuse bewegt, könnten sich Schrauben gelockert haben?
wird der Lüfter blockiert?

nimm doch am besten mal die Karte inkl. Kühler raus und überprüfe, ob der Kontakt zwischen Kühler und Grafikprozessor noch solide ist

das "Zischen" das du wahrnimmst, dürfte nichts anderes als Kondensatorfiepen sein und ist mehr oder weniger normal


----------



## pITTT (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lukü für GTX 570 Beratung*

So ich hab den Kühler komplett abgenommen, neue Paste drauf, wieder montiert und jetzt wird sie noch heißer   im GPU Tool steigt die Temperatur innerhalb von 40 Sekunden auf 90°C... bei 96°C hab ich abegbrochen.. Lüfter wird auch nicht blockiert ... bin am verzweifeln.. hab einfach keinen blassen Schimmer woran liegt

EDIT: hab die Karte nochmals raus genommen, hab die Backplate nochmal gelöst und hab wie hulkhardy das mal an anderer Stelle erwähnt hat etwas dickere Gummidichtungen zusätzlich untergelegt, damit sich der Anpressdruck gleichmäßiger verteilen kann.. komme jetzt bei Stock Werten und voll aufgedrehtem Lüfter auf konstante 72°C im GPU Tool, was nun deutlich erträglicher für mich ist.. allerdings finde ich das immer noch etwas hoch für die Standardspannung.. was ebenfalls sehr verwunderlich ist, dass jetzt plötzlich meine Mainboard Temp um satte 8°C gefallen ist.. vorher waren es 38°C, nun nur noch 30°C.. erkennt da jemand nen Zusammenhang?!


----------

